# 5d III - Number of Shutter Actuations?



## canonian (Jul 30, 2012)

On the previous 5D bodies there was not a reliable way to get the count for the number of shutter actuations over the life of the camera. Well, there is an app that I believe works for the Mark II but it's accuracy has been questioned by some.

Anyway, is there a new way with the 5D III to get the number of clicks? Ideally something within the camera itself or maybe with an app like EOS Utility?


----------



## Peter Dawson (Jul 30, 2012)

Canonian, i believe that the 5DIII and the 1D X's menus are very similar. On the 1D X there is a system status option in the menu's, i cant remember exactly where, but that gives you the total actuations to the nearest 1000.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm just using the file sequence number. Just as long as I don't change anything, lol.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2012)

Peter Dawson said:


> Canonian, i believe that the 5DIII and the 1D X's menus are very similar. On the 1D X there is a system status option in the menu's, i cant remember exactly where, but that gives you the total actuations to the nearest 1000.
> Hope that helps.



I don't think that option is available on the 5DIII.


----------



## helpful (Jul 30, 2012)

eoscount.com seems to work

Keep track to make sure it keeps working, however, because I think that it lost track on one of my 7D bodies. It seemed to say I had taken a lot more exposures than I really had. (I had about 110,000 photos on my computer from two 7D bodies purchased brand new, and eoscount.com claimed that the cameras had a total of nearly 200,000 photos taken between them.)


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like what I remembered seeing was actually the number of images taken with the current battery.


----------



## Ew (Jul 30, 2012)

Wonder if gPhoto works with 5D3?

With 5D2 and 7D I have a two line script which does it:


killall PTPCamera #Stop the PTPCamera daemon
gphoto2 --get-config /main/status/shuttercounter


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 30, 2012)

helpful said:


> eoscount.com seems to work
> 
> Keep track to make sure it keeps working, however, because I think that it lost track on one of my 7D bodies. It seemed to say I had taken a lot more exposures than I really had. (I had about 110,000 photos on my computer from two 7D bodies purchased brand new, and eoscount.com claimed that the cameras had a total of nearly 200,000 photos taken between them.)



Would Live View count towards the number of shutter activations? Also, do you keep 100% of the photos you shoot? Or do you delete some from the back of the camera, and delete others from your computer when they're complete crap? That might explain some/most of the difference.


----------



## SteenerMe (Jul 31, 2012)

I just keep track with an abacus.


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Jul 31, 2012)

I used eos count and it was very accurate as I had just got my 5D Mark III back from canon and the shutter was spot on from what canon had recorded.


----------



## canonian (Aug 1, 2012)

Unfortunately http://eoscount.com/ is only for the PC. I'm on a Mac. 

Any other suggestions? .... and no, an abacus is *not* a solution


----------



## Ew (Aug 3, 2012)

A good way to get shutter actuations (5D Mark III is now supported!) is through gPhoto2.

It's a bit cumbersome to get it up and running, but you also get tethered shooting, and intervelometer functionality.

A write up on installation and usage of gPhoto can be found here: http://photolifetoys.blogspot.com/2012/08/control-your-camera-with-gphoto2-via.html


----------



## Ew (Aug 3, 2012)

Ew said:


> A good way to get shutter actuations (5D Mark III is now supported!) is through gPhoto2.
> 
> It's a bit cumbersome to get it up and running, but you also get tethered shooting, and intervelometer functionality.
> 
> A write up on installation and usage (including getting the shutter count) of gPhoto can be found here: http://photolifetoys.blogspot.com/2012/08/control-your-camera-with-gphoto2-via.html


----------



## canonian (Aug 3, 2012)

Ew said:


> A good way to get shutter actuations (5D Mark III is now supported!) is through gPhoto2.
> 
> It's a bit cumbersome to get it up and running, but you also get tethered shooting, and intervelometer functionality.
> 
> A write up on installation and usage of gPhoto can be found here: http://photolifetoys.blogspot.com/2012/08/control-your-camera-with-gphoto2-via.html



Thanks Ew. That looks like a good solution. A bit involved but definitely worth a shot if it works. I won't have time for a few days but will give it try when I have some downtime.


----------



## Ew (Aug 3, 2012)

Remembered another way to check shutter actuations - MagicLantern !

Goto into MagicLantern menu, under "debug" menu (Dec 2011 unified version - new version location may have changed). Shutter and LiveView actuations are listed.


----------

